
Photo: “corona” crossed out and replaced with “Chinese” in Trump's notes - dlcmh
https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-03-19-20-intl-hnk/index.html
======
ThePowerOfFuet
I don't see the photo anywhere at that link.

~~~
dlcmh
I’m unable to edit the original link. This one works
[https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-news/coronavirus-
outbreak...](https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-news/coronavirus-
outbreak-03-19-20-intl-hnk/h_21c623966aa148dbeed242de4e94943e)

